# Mẹ nên làm gì khi trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón?



## matocdo221 (3/10/19)

Trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón thường do nhiều nguyên nhân do sữa công thức mà mẹ cho bé sử dụng không phù hợp, hoặc do trong bữa ăn của bé không được cung cấp chất xơ đầy đủ, khi bé bị táo bón các mẹ đừng quá lo lắng, bài viết này mình xin gửi đến các mẹ cách khắc phục tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh rất hiệu quả.

*Mẹ nên làm gì khi trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón?*

*1. Cho bé uống thêm nước*

*



*​
Bú sữa mẹ thôi thì lượng nước mà cơ thể bé yêu cầu sẽ không được đáp ứng đủ, nên ngoài việc cho bé bú sữa các mẹ nên chú ý và tập cho bé uống thêm nước, việc cung cấp đủ nước cho cơ thể sẽ giúp phân của bé được mềm hơn và dễ di chuyển trong ruột có thể giúp trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón đi tiêu được dễ dàng hơn.

*2. Đổi loại sữa công thức bé đang dùng *

*



*​Nếu bé nhà bạn đang sử dụng sữa công thức để thay cho sữa mẹ thì có thể đây là một trong những nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến việc bé nhà bạn bị táo bón. Các mẹ có thể đổi sang những loại sữa nhật cho bé uống, trong sữa nhật có chứa thành phần chất xơ tự nhiên giúp cải thiện tình trạng táo bón cho bé nhà bạn khá tốt. Còn nếu không biết lựa chọn loại sữa nào cho bé thì các mẹ có thể hỏi ý kiếm bác sĩ.

*3. Bổ sung chất xơ vào chế độ ăn *

*



*​
Nếu bé nhà bạn đã chuyển sang chế độ ăn dặm thì việc táo bón có thể do chưa thích nghi được hoặc trong bữa ăn hàm lượng chất xơ mà bạn cung cấp cho bé không đủ để giúp bé đi ngoài tốt hơn. Bạn nên kết hợp cả việc cho bé uống nước và bổ sung chất xơ từ các loại rau củ quả có tính nhuận tràng như rau lang, táo, mận hoặc lê, khi sử dụng những loại rau củ quả này sẽ giúp bé đi phân được mềm hơn và việc đi tiêu được dễ dàng hơn.

*4. Thức ăn dành cho bé*

*



*​Ngoài việc bổ sung chất xơ cho bé trong bữa ăn thì việc ăn thức ăn quá đậm đặc cũng khiến tình trạng táo bón của bé ngày càng nặng hơn. Nếu muốn bé ăn thức ăn đặc hãy thử cho bé ăn cháo đậu, mận, lê nạo hoặc rau nhuyễn và hạn chế các loại trái cây có thể gây ra tình trạng táo bón như chuối, cà rốt...
Ngoài ra việc cha mẹ tập cho bé ăn đủ và đi vệ sinh đúng giờ sẽ hình thành cho bé khả năng đi tiêu tự nhiên.

*5. Đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ *

*



*​
Nếu như bạn đã áp dụng tất cả những phương pháp trên mà vẫn không cải thiện được tình trạng táo bón của bé thì bạn thử dùng thuốc nhét Glycerin hoặc đưa đầu mũi của nhiệt kế vào hậu môn của trẻ để kích thích đi tiêu, tuy nhiên phương pháp này không khuyến khích sử dụng nhiều lần vì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến khả năng đi tiêu tự nhiên của bé. Nếu sử dụng tới cách này nhưng bé vẫn không cải thiện được tình trạng thì nên cho bé đi gặp bác sĩ và cố gắng trao đổi càng nhiều càng tốt, có thể yêu cầu bác sĩ kê cho bé vài liều nhuận tràng để cải thiện.
Trong một trường hợp đặc biệt trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón có thể do bé mắc phải một số bệnh bẩm sinh như xơ nang, cường giáp, phì đại tràng bẩm sinh, do đó việc đưa bé đi bác sĩ là rất cần thiết.


----------

